# Looking for a Weimaraner or Bloodhound



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the way of of either breed? Thanks in advance!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

as far as weims, i know there is a rescue operation locally here in cincy. I had a "stray" that was dropped off at a game farm and they took it in. They were by far the best rescue operation i've ever worked with. I worked with only bird dog rescues though. Anyhow that has been 6 or more years ago, but even then they had 6 living w them. They keep them inside and house break them. really nice people, cant remember there contacts or name but a google search should do. If your looking for a pup try gundogbreeders.com

good luck, and if you decide to go with a rescue dog you can forgo all the puppy bs and get a young adult dog and know exactly what your getting.
good luck


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

longhaulpointer said:


> as far as weims, i know there is a rescue operation locally here in cincy. I had a "stray" that was dropped off at a game farm and they took it in. They were by far the best rescue operation i've ever worked with. I worked with only bird dog rescues though. Anyhow that has been 6 or more years ago, but even then they had 6 living w them. They keep them inside and house break them. really nice people, cant remember there contacts or name but a google search should do. If your looking for a pup try gundogbreeders.com
> 
> good luck, and if you decide to go with a rescue dog you can forgo all the puppy bs and get a young adult dog and know exactly what your getting.
> good luck


Thanks for the advice!


----------

